# hashi meds



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

What kind of meds do they if ever put you on when you get hyper from hashi's?? Just curious. What if your hashi's attack causes your tsi to go into the hyper range? What then?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I was put on methimazole to lower my thyroid functioning when I was hyperthyroid. I was diagnosed with Graves. I was also given propranolol to lower my heart rate.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> What kind of meds do they if ever put you on when you get hyper from hashi's?? Just curious. What if your hashi's attack causes your tsi to go into the hyper range? What then?


You could go on "Block and Replace" if your doc knows how to do it.

http://www.endocrine-abstracts.org/ea/0016/ea0016s1.1.htm


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I was tried on three different beta blockers. Propranolol, which worked for a while but then I had break through palps, then metaprolol, which made me feel weird, then atenolol, which I'm still on. My cardiologist wants me to get stable on thyroid meds before coming off so my body is not put under more stress. I have MVP and arhrythmia anyway but didn't need to be on meds for years until I went hyper.

Are you feeling you are hyper? Your TSI doesn't have to be over the range to feel it with a Hashi swing.


----------

